# Triple



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is Today's triple! Don't let me have all this fun alone!!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Rite On!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job wattswild.... And welcome to the forum.

Now theres a guy who knows how to make an entrance.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ditto to that YD, Congrats and a big welcome also.


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks! All in a day's fun.....I appreciate the warm welcome!


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you call them or trap them?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Congrats. Welcome to the forum also.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go sir! Welcome to PT


----------



## WattsWild (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanx again for the warm welcome!!! Laststep these yotes were snared. All within less than a1/4 mile of each other! Now that's EXCITING!


----------

